# Sonar and trolling motor, best Value??



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Planning to get a welded aluminum fishing boat here shortly like a tracker, lund, crestliner, alumacraft or Ranger Deep V series...It will be used for multiple species trolling for Kokes, sitting for stripers, trolling for cuts, etc. I have never had much more than the $100 Garmin Striker 4 sonar, which worked great for my purposes. Budget would be up to about $500. I have watched several videos and maybe my type of fishing just doesnt require the fanciest features, but I am a little confused on what all they offer. 
Pretty familiar with the different options on the trolling motor. I will be buying a used craft and it may already have a troller on it, but I really like the GPS features specifically for sitting right on top of stripers at POwell where it is too deep for an anchor and walls are straight down so cant really tie off either at some of our best spots. So, to get that you have to go with the roughly $1,200 models, correct? I like the idea of the remote to just set it. seems like most boats have 24 volt systems, isnt 56 lb thrust usually plenty for a 1,400 lb boat with 2-3 guys? Isnt the 48" shaft generally plenty long too? Seems like there is a huge premium for the longer and stronger units...
What do you all recommend? TIA


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Cant help you on the trolling motor part, sorry. When it comes to Sonar, You have a good one already. Garmin is a great company and they are user friendly. It's like buying a scope for a new rifle IMO. GET THE BEST YOU CAN AFFORD. 


Fifteen years ago I had a sweet fishing boat (22' Trophy) I had more money than sense at the time and I had Lowrance sonar on the bow and cabin areas. E downriggers, remote troll, Auto pilot that was connected to my GPS. 


I had over $10,000 in electronics alone. You can spend whatever you desire, but go for the best deal and keep it simple.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

My bow-mount trolling motor does not have the spot-lock, or any other i-pilot features. The only time I wish I had this is (as you mentioned) when at Powell spooning stripers.

To get i-Pilot you'll need to have an Ulterra, Ultrex, PowerDrive, or Terrova trolling motor.

Not all models include i-Pilot as a standard feature (PowerDrive for example) -- it is an upgrade that will push the motor to ~$1200. But, if your budget doesn't allow for this upgrade, get the standard motor without, then upgrade later down the road -- you can replace the head with the upgrade for about $500.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I would recommend something with side scan imaging. A handful of models in the $300 - $500 range such as Humminbird, Lowrance, and Garmin. 

Recently put a $500 7" screen Garmin on my bow last spring. Great pic and display. Have a Humminbird on the transom with DSI and SSI I use often when "prospecting" shoreline. Comes in handy to see a ball of baitfish and/or school of target fish.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

depending on your boat size would dictate the motor size and shaft length. I have a Lund rebel xl 16.5 and use terrova 80lb with 60 inch shaft. it was explained to me that the more thrust the easier it is to guide the boat and you want at least 12in of the motor riding in the the water at all times. my trolling motor heads sits about 2ft above the bow while deployed. it makes easier to retrieve it. also when mounting it align it with the keel as much as possible. mine is almost even with in an inch, and it steers the boat very well response is very good. when its in the stow position its not even with the gunwale as you see on bass boats. I don't have a bass boat. so it sits within 16inches of the inside which doesn't bother me one bit. I don't sit up front when im cursing around, or does anyone else. as for the spot lock/anchor feature I like it allot its nice to sit on my course line when I have to stop the boat for anything.


----------

